# Chiller options.



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Just wondering who is using a chiller and which one? I'm looking for one for my ADA Mini M just over 5g. I need to drop it by 3-4C and already have lots of evaporation so I'm looking into a Chiller.

I'm mostly interested in the Pacific Coast Imports (Resun, EuroAqua) ones that are Peltier based. I'm considering hte CL 85 or the CL150. Anyone with experience with either of these?

I'm working on a CRS group and need to bring the temps down to a suitable level.

Craig


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

CraigThor said:


> Just wondering who is using a chiller and which one? I'm looking for one for my ADA Mini M just over 5g. I need to drop it by 3-4C and already have lots of evaporation so I'm looking into a Chiller.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in the Pacific Coast Imports (Resun, EuroAqua) ones that are Peltier based. I'm considering hte CL 85 or the CL150. Anyone with experience with either of these?
> 
> ...


I'm using an oceanic chiller. it's doing a fine job. when it kicks on, it's not very loud at all. looks alright, as well. seems to be built well. except i think it's maybe too big for you.  only 5 gallons? i saw on ebay there were some mini chillers for small tanks (5 gallons and such). i needed up to 90 gallons, so i had to get this bigger guy...

i have a feeling i was of no use to you! i'm sorry!


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone of those nano reef chillers should work good.

I like the JBJ series myself.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a prime mini chiller running inline with an eheim 2224 on my 20 long CRS tank. It's very efficient and pretty quiet plus you can plug a heater into the chiller which will use the thermostat to regulate the temperature. However, since you have such a small tank I suggest you think about getting an Iceprobe chiller which I also have and like.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4900+13113&pcatid=13113

http://www.aquadirect.com/store/product.php?productid=17392&cat=0&page=107


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> I have a prime mini chiller running inline with an eheim 2224 on my 20 long CRS tank. It's very efficient and pretty quiet plus you can plug a heater into the chiller which will use the thermostat to regulate the temperature. However, since you have such a small tank I suggest you think about getting an Iceprobe chiller which I also have and like.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4900+13113&pcatid=13113
> 
> http://www.aquadirect.com/store/product.php?productid=17392&cat=0&page=107


How do you have the Ice Probe hooked up? I don't want anything in the tank and would also have to buy the controller for it. Also it is only rated at 50 watts. The CL-85 is 85 watts of cooling Peltier power and has built in temp control and heater control so it can run the heater for me as well so the Chiller and Heater don't fight each other.

Wish they still made the JBJ 1/20hp chiller

Craig


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

My Ice Probe chiller is just sitting on the rim of my tank btw the prime chiller has a built-in lcd temp controller as well. The CL-85 looks like another good choice.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I am looking for ways of positioning Ice Probe without drilling a hole in the glass. Can you say more about how your unit sits on the rim? How about some pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

bartoli said:


> I am looking for ways of positioning Ice Probe without drilling a hole in the glass. Can you say more about how your unit sits on the rim? How about some pictures?
> 
> Thanks.


if you google Ice Probe plus Nano-reef.com there is a guy who installed it inline in his system.

Craig


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Thank you very much Craig. That site has many postings on Ice Probe. Following are some of the pages:

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158556

http://www.nano-reef.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1824

http://www.nano-reef.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2238&cat=500&ppuser=4891

http://www.nano-reef.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6416

Following is a HOB filter together with Ice Probe:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage.aspx?PageAlias=chillers_coolworks_microchiller


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

bartoli said:


> Thank you very much Craig. That site has many postings on Ice Probe. Following are some of the pages:
> 
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158556
> 
> ...


Your welcome. for the price of that overflow filter you can get a resun CL-85 chiller that has 85 watts over the 50 watts of the Ice Probe. Also it has a built in tem controller where the Ice Probe will cost you $50 extra to get the Temp sensor. So just watch your options.

Craig


----------

